# What character do you identify with most and....



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

do they share the same MBTI and/or ennea.?

And when I say identify with I mean, whose personality do you find most similar to yours?

I'm really curious because a character I felt a big connection with was an INTJ (according to most) and I thought we had a reeeally similar personality (Riku from Kingdom Hearts :kitteh
but I've noticed there are characters of other types I feel similar to...

anyways, thanks for posting!


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

There is some debate, but I consider Twilight Sparkle ISTJ. I haven't thought about her enneagram, but I suspect 5, which is a little different from my own. But she is so close to my personality it is not even funny.










^Me when I'm posting on Perc.


----------



## icecream (Nov 22, 2011)

luna lovegood (INFP?), bellatrix lestrange (INFJ?), sybill trelawney (INFJ?) and hermione granger (ISTJ?)(harry potter)I know, weird combo... but I do identify with the way they express themselves.

(and no, I dont identify myself with loads of fictional characters....)


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

Helikaon (Aeneas) from the Troy series written by David Gemmel may he rest in peace


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Octavian from _Rome_, and I'm pretty sure he's an INTJ too.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes. (I'm not exactly like him
or anything- seriously, who even knows
what I'm like?)

I'm not even going to try to 'compare
our MBTI types' because it will probably just
start an argument about 'what MBTI type is 
Sherlock Holmes'- as that seems to be a topic
that always ends in irreconcilable debate.
(Much like the 'what type is Greg House'
debates- which relates because the 
development of House's character has some
basis in Sherlock Holmes). *amused*

BTW, I mean the literary Sherlock Holmes from
the early Conan Doyle stories (as in all the 
stories before he and Moriarty fell off the cliff)- 
not any of the late 'risen' Sherlock Holmes, 
not most of the movie Sherlock Holmeses, or any 
of the spin-off Sherlock Holmeses, except 
these two: 




















'cept I freakin' love kids. Also identify with Sirius Black,
come to think of it.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

*is tempted to go into Sherlock/House debate* that's actually interested that they're related that way. Can we all agree that they are both NTs? ;D

I was always confused about the characters I thought had a very similar personality to mine but they were completely different MBTI types! Then again, what if I totally have a wrong image of myself? lol


----------



## Fyrespiral (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, that's very interesting! I did not really stop to think about their types but I identify a lot with 

Molly Weasley from the Harry Potter series
Vanille from the game FF XIII

... Can't think of any more. XD


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Elaine of Shallot (enneagram 4) and Jane Eyre (INFJ maybe?)


----------



## Ladybelle (Dec 8, 2011)

I've always really identified with J.D. from Scrubs. I think he's an E/INFP. I can never decide, and it's been awhile since I've watched the show. I have a lot of idiosyncratic tendencies, I'm socially awkward but have a desire to be liked (which naturally causes a lot of problems for both J.D. and myself), and a quirky/cheesy sense humor. Like J.D., I dream up elaborate, unrealistic scenarios in my head while completely oblivious to the "real world", and wear facial expressions to match what's going on. Depending on the nature of the scenario, that can be a horrifying experience for anyone who's watching. I've scared more people than I care to admit that way...

Also, even though he's a fictional character, it comforts me as a pre-med student that someone as flighty as J.D. can be a competent doctor. Here's hoping ;D


----------



## Mouse222 (Jun 29, 2011)

Probably Butters from South Park (Hello Kitty Island Adventure FTW! ^__^) And Paul McCartney. I don't know their MBTIs, but those two are pretty much top of my list. Although, I've been told I have enough personality for 10 people! Whether that's true or not, is entirely a different story.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

Fyrespiral said:


> Well, that's very interesting! I did not really stop to think about their types but I identify a lot with
> 
> Molly Weasley from the Harry Potter series
> Vanille from the game FF XIII
> ...


I love Final Fantasy!
Molly Weasley is an ESFJ I think (that's what I've heard said)
and Vanille is the epitome of ENFP! I love her too  I actually relate a lot to her as well.


----------



## Fyrespiral (Nov 24, 2011)

I heard people say Vanille were ENFJ, too!


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Byakuya

Toshiro

Ichigo(Wanting to protect everyone he cares about)

L sometimes

Benson(Means well but comes off as a jerk)


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

Rory Williams from Doctor Who. He is me and I am him :happy: I've often felt like bits of a character remind me of myself, but with Rory I just fall into it and I _understand_ him - I understand his faults/weaknesses and where they come from and I really admire and respect his strengths.

I've heard a variety of theories on his MBTI so I won't go into that side.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

Fyrespiral said:


> I heard people say Vanille were ENFJ, too!


yeah I guess I could see the Fe there...I don't know about the Ni, since I'm shaky on my functions. So basically she's either Fe-Ni or Ne-Fi. I can't say for sure yet.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

sts06 said:


> Rory Williams from Doctor Who. He is me and I am him :happy: I've often felt like bits of a character remind me of myself, but with Rory I just fall into it and I _understand_ him - I understand his faults/weaknesses and where they come from and I really admire and respect his strengths.
> 
> I've heard a variety of theories on his MBTI so I won't go into that side.


I love Rory! And yes I think he is very much ISFJ


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

Jake from Adventure Time. He seems pretty ENTP to me.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Edward Scissorhands and Tyler Durden...at the same time.

No clue what their MBTIs/Enneagrams are.


----------



## Louis (Dec 23, 2011)

I personally identify alot with the fat kid from Superbad in the way i act and in his mannerism. Thinking wise i would say dexter but less sinister. Dexter just deals witht he society and knows how to act. I can definatley identify with that THough i am way less methodical in my approach.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Random00 said:


> There's really only one character whom I've identified with since I was a little girl, and that's the fellow ISFJ, Dr. John Watson. (In the original Sherlock Holmes series, as well as any of the adaptations, really).


Just saw this one. I suppose it's no coincidence that I love Watson!
(ISFJs are also my fav. MBTI type.) Watson doesn't get the attention
and respect he deserves as a character! (In fact, I have ranted about
that before.) What is it about Watson you identify with?


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> God, while I want to love all mankind the same I can't help but feel like smiting entire portions of it


What is this about?


----------



## Navis Amoris (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd have to say Michael Scofield (from Prison Break) is the fictional character I identify with most. I can definitely see him as an INFJ, and he's probably either a type 5w6 (most likely) or a type 6w5.


----------



## Random00 (Aug 2, 2010)

FreeSpirit said:


> Just saw this one. I suppose it's no coincidence that I love Watson!
> (ISFJs are also my fav. MBTI type.) Watson doesn't get the attention
> and respect he deserves as a character! (In fact, I have ranted about
> that before.) What is it about Watson you identify with?


Ah, haha, it's more a case of what part of Watson _don't_ I identify with?

We're both rather tenacious people. I'm also very open and straightforward; people can read me like an open book, which also means I'm a crap liar. We both have a dry sense of humour, we're both incredibly loyal, and we'd happily follow the people we trust wherever they go. People also say I'm compassionate and kind, although I can be rather self-deprecating. We're also both incredibly polite and modest, although I don't have trouble making my opinions known to friends if I vehemently disagree enough. I've also been called 'steadfast' more than once, and I love a bit of adventure. Not to mention the fact that I'm perfectly content being the sidekick in life, and I operate in kind of a needed to be needed way. I live to help people, and if I didn't have such a weak stomach, I'd happily work as a doctor. Et cetera, et cetera. 

And the hilarious kicker, we both have shoulder injuries (I didn't get mine from a bullet, thankfully, but I did screw up my shoulder when I was 13, and it's bothered me ever since (I'm now 21)). 

Come to think of it, this probably explains why my friends call me 'Watson'.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

@Random00

That is cool as hell.


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

Meggie from Inkheart. :$


----------



## Val1991 (Dec 21, 2011)

Maximus from the movie gladiator. Minus the super cool athletic part. Oh yeah.... though we might not even be the same brain types.


----------



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

I can pretty much identify with any main character in books or films or whatever. They're obviously made in such a way so that almost everybody always relates to them and understands them.

So yeah. Uh. Yeah... I'll still give it a try.

I identify a lot with Bob Dylan, but he's not really a 'character'. Ehm... Why is this so hard? Maybe that's INTP specific too. Let's just say I often identify with stubborn, independent and artistic characters.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I tend to identify with Ricky Fitts (from "American Beauty") and Cole Seer (from "Sixth Sense") most broadly, I guess, out of all the characters I've run across.

My family situation growing up had overtones of Ricky's, and it resulted in this kind of detached speculative approach to life. I was very much an avid observer of anything, and then thinking about what I had observed, and that was my experience of life. My mom was a quiet mousy figure, less than a person; and my father was a prejudiced bully with his own baggage who was much smaller than he realized he was. 

Ricky himself is gentle and doesn't go out of his way to hurt people, but he definitely perceives a great deal about each person, and he evalates their character (interestingly) based on how they treat others and how much self-conceit they possess. So many times there were things that Ricky did not say, or was about to say in that movie; and I knew exactly what he was feeling by the expression on his face. I think the prescience resonated; he knew he was changing his life forever when he stood up to his father the last time, but once he was forced to finally make a decision and could no longer bend, his rationality took over and he was very efficient and direct and effective in his words and behavior. His long-awaited assessment of Angela ("She's not your friend, she's just someone you use to feel better about yourself" and "Yes, you are [ugly]. And you're boring. And you're totally ordinary. And you know it.") are clear-minded perceptions you know that he has seen about Angela from the very beginning, but he didn't see the need to tell her until then. There's also a sense that Ricky is not needing to be mean, it's beneath him to want to would someone; he just tells the truth and lets it do the work for him.

Ricky also has this curiosity about the world, whether it's about people and what makes them tick, or about taboo areas like dead things, or the Nazi plates, since the history is almost tangible to him. He has no rigid moral values, his own boundary is that he just doesn't seem to want to hurt people; he just wants to understand everything and observe. The experience he described with the dancing bag and momentarily touching the divine, and how much it moved him from his normal external detachment, resonated deeply with me; I finally felt like someone understand the sometimes deep undercurrents of passion I experience via my perception of the world.

The one thing I really don't identify with Ricky with is when he says, "I don't get scared" to Jane. 
I actually feel a high level of anxiety in many situations; it's just that I never express it or show people, so they aren't really aware.

That's the big difference between Ricky and Cole; Cole is actually a very fearful person (mainly because he can see the dead, things that no one else can see, which leaves Cole feeling inadequate to deal with them and also that he has no one to help him; he's entirely on his own) who learns to power through his anxiety and make his unique ability positive. I remember so much growing up that same feeling of being so young, yet seeing so much more than others, and feeling entirely like I had been abandoned and had to figure it all out on my own and learn how to deal with that perception.

I would say Ricky's a Type 5 ITP on the mbti, while Cole's probably a Four INFP; but both have strong elements of Nine as well. (All of which fits my enneagram type.)

* * * * *

I also use the Death avatar here, from Gaiman's Sandman. I think Death is likely an ENFJ the way that Gaiman portrays her, but I had a friend once say the similarity between her and me is "thoughtful compassion." Basically she supports Fe compassion with Ti rationality/insight in her approach.

Teleute also has this undercurrent of N whimsy that runs through her speech and action, to create a quirky kind of banter. It's a kind of self-expression "pinging" off a myriad of observations and references.

I identify with her especially when she deals with the recently deceased, in terms of how she explains things to him -- she's good at stepping into each of their own perspectives and telling them the truth in the way they need to hear it, in order to fully benefit from the explanation. She's generally kind, but at times she can be blunt and harsh (such as when she chews Morpheus out for being a selfish jerk and getting lost in his own problems while ignoring everyone else who cares about him). There's a lot of sense of the interconnection and responsibilities between people, relationally. You can also tell that even when she finds specific individuals annoying, as a whole she still cares about them and all people and wants to help them grow.

[As a weird bit of trivia, I am almost always wearing a silver ankh necklace inside my shirt/blouse.]


----------



## Ruric (Jan 1, 2012)

Daria Morgendorffer.


----------



## Doodle (Jan 10, 2012)

Id say Chandler from Friends  socially awkward, quick witted, scared of commitment and uses humour as a defense mech.
Im 99% sure he's INTP and apparently Matthew Perry _is _Chandler in real life, which is AWESOME. I love that guy


----------



## Lev (Jan 11, 2012)

Every character I like or relate to, and even actors, end up being INTJ's. Guess I have a thing for INTJ's...and anyone with antisocial / sociopathic tendencies..maybe. 

Except for James Bond, I identify with him a lot more than others. Sure he's not entirely practical...


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

As an adolescent, I very much could empathize with Francie of _A Tree Grows in Brooklyn_.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Hm, this is pretty hard, I realized I focus more on characters I _would want _to be like (e.g. James Bond or The Hulk) or those who I would like for a friend; less on characters I can identify with. I can relate to: Quincey Morris (from Dracula), Spike (from My little pony), Tazmania. Most of the mentioned are ISTPs.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Sirius Black from Harry Potter is _incredibly_ similar to me, he could be my personality twin brother. Also, Fleur Delacour from HP and Eowyn from LotR. But if I could choose what character to be, I'd love to be Lara Croft.


----------



## Stanley309 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lennard from The Big Bang Theory, not perfectly, but most..


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm pretty damn close to John Watson from the BBC show Sherlock.
I'm ridiculously sympathetic towards him when I watch the show, to the point of it being almost scary. His relationship with Sherlock is very similar to that of my ENTP friend, what with having to give her a gentle reminder once and awhile that her complete lack of 'F' is showing. (Though she is hardly as similar to Sherlock as I am to Watson).
I'll find myself sometimes even saying 'that's ME' to the screen.

Though I don't feel much, or any, connection to the Watson from the actual books. He definitely seems like an empty character and sometimes his willingness to accept what Holmes has to say about him without any input on his part can just irritate me slightly. 'You gonna just take that, Watson?' is my thought when these things arise, to which the answer is: yes.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Tenth/Eleventh Doctor. The wackiness, the unintentional rudeness, the cleverness, the dislike of anything boring or dull, can seem callous but really a good person deep down, the sense of adventure...

@sts06 bahahaha I just felt the need to tag you in this, because you said you related to Rory really well. :tongue:

And sherlock holmes, (the one portrayed by Robert Downey Jr.)

Indiana Jones

And Scarlett O'Hara: Mostly because she wasn't a feeler, she used everything for her advantage, she didn't put up with the silly frivolities of the time, and she completely defied her society. 

But I relate to the doctor the most.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if there's a difference between characters I relate to and characters I love, but I'll make the distinction anyways.

Characters I Relate To:

*Javert* [_Les Miserables_, the musical]: ISTJ, Type 1
Quotes: 

"Vengeance was his and he gave me back my life! Damned if I'll live in the debt of a thief! Damned if I'll yield at the end of the chase! I am the Law and the Law is not mocked. I'll spit his pity right back in his face! There is nothing on Earth that we share! It is either Valjean or Javert!"

*Mikami* [_Kanon_]: Type 3 [?]
Quotes: 

"I'm only interested in people who climb to the top with their own strength. No matter what kinds of blows you deal to these people, they will keep climbing. They know what they want and stay honest to their own desires."

"I'm always at war! In this world, it's either eat or be eaten! It has been like this ever since I came into this world!"

"I will make sure to get to the top no matter what it takes."

*Klaus Eberbach *[_From Eroica with Love_]: ISTJ, Type 8w7
Quotes:

"I won't yield to self-hate. But I'll never allow myself to make such a mistake again."

"The only thing that matters is the mission."

*Kim Sun Woo* [_A Bittersweet Life_]: ISTJ, Type 3 [?]
Quotes:

N/A

Characters I Strongly Love:

*Sirius Black* [_Harry Potter_]: ESTP, 6w7
*Ageha* [_Basara_]: INFJ, 8w9
*Blondie* [_The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_]: ISTP, 9w8
*Ciel Phantomhive *[_Kuroshitsuji_]: INTJ, Type 1 [?]
*Leonard "Bones" McCoy *[_Star Trek: TOS_]: ESFJ, 1w2
*Dagny Taggart *[_Atlas Shrugged_]: INTJ, Type 1

I'm sure I can think of more if given the time.


----------



## Outlander (Jan 16, 2012)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Tenth/Eleventh Doctor. The wackiness, the unintentional rudeness, the dislike of anything boring or dull, can seem callous but really a good person deep down, the sense of adventure...
> 
> ...
> 
> And sherlock holmes, (the one portrayed by Robert Downey Jr.)


Ah, me too - the Doctor, for the reasons you've said and because it makes me happy to see the Eleventh Doctor succeeding being brilliant in the way that I would be brilliant, were I so. What seems to trouble this Doctor and his drives seem similar to me too, although perhaps anyone could interpret them as so, because they're not explicit.

Also: Moriarty from _Sherlock_, without the psychopathic tendencies (I should think) and less intelligent (maybe): restless, bored, all existential, flighty, arrogant, delights in the absurd, drive to be the best, most intelligent, to be noticed, need for constant stimulation - to be challenged, but on a level he decides - rejecting that at which he is not the best at as irrelevant. Although I wouldn't go for the network of minions. Sherlock himself (and in the books, Jeremy Brett series etc) is what I end up thinking I want to be like. He has a far greater capacity for sustained work than I - finding out everything in case it is one day useful - and is generally what I aim for when I think of self-improvement.

It especially gets me going, as it were, when Mark Gatiss writes for any of those characters.

There's probably more, but I was just reminded by Deductive Reasoner's post and am feeling pretty uninspired with coming up with original ones.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Tali'Zorah nar Rayya/vas Neema/vas Normandy from the Mass Effect videogame series. I just feel like I have so much in common with her whenever I play that game and listen to her talk.


----------



## starshipuk (Dec 2, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes - mostly the original literary version, and in the BBC series 'Sherlock.' 

When I watched the aforementioned version with my friend, her first reaction to seeing Sherlock and Watson interact was to say "That's us." I had previously thought the same to myself, regarding our relationship. When I read the stories it is often striking to me how much of myself I see in Holmes, though there are, of course, differences.

Nobody can agree what his MBTI type is, so like others who have mentioned him before me, I will not go there.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Ive always liked the characters on the fringe or edge of a show, those who dont appear to be particularly noticable or else they are more cheshire cat like in that they are somewhat outside of the problems of others and do more observing than action. I suppose the word would be 'enigmatic'.

I find the mystery of such characters sometimes more engaging than those at the forefront.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> God, while I want to love all mankind the same I can't help but feel like smiting entire portions of it


I love mankind, it's people I can't stand.--Linus Van Pelt, _Peanuts_.

So, how well do you identify with that character?


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

PisceanReve said:


> hmmm everyone's identifying with characters of their type lol


That's the whole idea behind this thread, mistress.

But then again, who would be a fictional character with a somewhat sharp tongue,
an introverted personality, a problem trusting unfamiliar people, and yet having
a good heart and a willingness to fight for the powerless and the just cause if it 
ever comes to _that_?

A fictional character with those traits would be someone I could identify with.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Tiffany Aching of The Wee Free Men, Hat Full of Sky, Wintersmith, and I Shall Wear Midnight. She's a witch, but in Terry Pratchett's books, witches are basically INTJs (mainly) who keep towns running: cure illnesses with herbal stuff, settle disputes, and keep monsters and magic calm. Tiffany is an extremely bookish and observant ISTP (and so is Terry Pratchett, for that matter).

I don't know what Enneatype Tiffany is, but she is Five-ish.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Worriedfunction said:


> Ive always liked the characters on the fringe or edge of a show, those who dont appear to be particularly noticable or else they are more cheshire cat like in that they are somewhat outside of the problems of others and do more observing than action. I suppose the word would be 'enigmatic'.
> 
> I find the mystery of such characters sometimes more engaging than those at the forefront.


In other words... the INTPs?


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

geekofalltrades said:


> Tali'Zorah nar Rayya/vas Neema/vas Normandy from the Mass Effect videogame series. I just feel like I have so much in common with her whenever I play that game and listen to her talk.


Wait a second. Is your username taken from the original Geek Code‽

obscure punctuation for the win

Edit: arrrgh, triple post *headdesk*


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

myexplodingcat said:


> In other words... the INTPs?


Really? I hadn't thought about it like that. :laughing:

Maybe it was subconscious and my brain was trying to tell me something...


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Jack (30 Rock) 

Kdrama: You're Beautiful Tae Kyung 

Light from DeathNote when I'm obssessed on something. 

Don from Mad Men

Not sure of their type but the first two mirrors my goofeyness. Second shows thought process when I think I probably like someone but unaware. The third has my mental thought process when I'm trying to beat something/someone. The 4th, I don't know--- Probably the charisma I want, but I suspect Don to be an ESTP. His personality is alluring and one that I'd probably compete with in real life.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I probably relate most to Cathy from _Wuthering Heights_ and Audrey Horne from _Twin Peaks._ 

I'm like Cathy because I tend to love really fiercely, and I'm temperamental. I also think the way she and Heathcliff are "partners in crime" tends to be the way I am with my lovers. I'm also unfortunately vengeful, but frailer than I try to appear. I'm pretty sure Cathy is an ExFP. Many people say ENFP. I don't know, though, would an ENFP really be as ROUGH and EARTHY as Cathy? She pinches people when she's mad and storms out into the rain and I just don't know. ExFP.

I'm like Audrey because I'm pretty blunt, straight-forward, cunning, and playful...and the part where she is in One Eyed Jack's _praying to _Special Agent Cooper, hoping he'll hear her and come and save her, is totally something I would do. I identified with Audrey at a very young age, like around 12 or 13 and I still do. I made an argument for her being ESTP, but she might be ESFP. ENFP just doesn't seem right for Audrey, she's so much more...together...and tough...than Laura Palmer and she's not even as "airy" as Josie Packard. There's something decidedly solid about Audrey. I saw an INTJ type her as ESFP on INTJforum. I'm going to go ESxP.

With my romantic self being quite like Tatiana from _Eugene Onegin _(though I'd never marry "the proper society man" then scorn my true love even though I still loved him because I couldn't swallow my pride) I'm pretty sure Tatiana was an Fe type, probably an INFJ, which is why her whole society lady ending doesn't appeal to me in the slightest, I don't experience that kind of Fe "marry the proper man" thought that Jung describes for the Fe type. I am romantic like her though, I identify with Tatiana up until she changes at the end. I even identify with her being cruel to Onegin after he rejected her...just not the society lady part, and I would NEVER be able to turn away a man I still loved to retain my place in society. Fuck that.

I also think Myrna Minkoff from _A Confederacy of Dunces _is a pretty definite caricature of my political personality. She's also some kind of ExFP, but very much a caricature.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Spades said:


> Probably just self-fulfilling prophesy.


You mean people become like the characters they admire?

But like why would one person relate to Disney princesses in the first place? (I certainly would not). 

I've noticed that the four characters I relate to most are probably F females (one might be a T). Three of the four are ExxP types. 

One I've pegged as an INFJ and I'm not an INFJ, in fact I very strongly recognize that she's more Fe than me. I also recognize her character as probably being more INxx than me, her character is really strongly contrasting to her outgoing sister. In reality, as a teenager I was probably more of a cross between the shyer, bookish, romantic Tatiana and the dancing, flirtatious Olga. In my personality I fall somewhere in the middle of those two girls, realistically.

I mean, they are just characters after all. No one will be EXACTLY like a character.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

fourtines said:


> You mean people become like the characters they admire?


Thanks for calling me out on that. I should probably elaborate.

I think I meant 1 of 2 things:

1. People will choose a character they identify with and when trying to figure out their type, they are more likely to type them like themselves. Why? Because they relate to them and see which functions/letters are similar. Of course this isn't always the case, but you can even see it when the person who replied to me said "I can see Leslie being an INTJ". I actually have no idea about Leslie and I'm not sure how much I even relate to her =P I'm bad at the whole character-relating thing.

2. People think of several characters but report the ones closest to their type. Again, this could be done subconsciously, or be a matter of "Well I'm like ___ but they are ESFP and I'm not ESFP so I won't say that one", or something.

*Shrug*


----------



## Only_Forward (Sep 27, 2011)

This is difficult... the person I most thought similar to me was Jimmy McNulty from the wire, he was a rebellious character who didn't give a crap about ambition or impressing anyone and loved to screw the bosses.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Spades said:


> Thanks for calling me out on that. I should probably elaborate.
> 
> I think I meant 1 of 2 things:
> 
> ...


That's true. I'm sure some people do that.

Because I'm literary, though, this is a given thing for me, that I would relate to certain characters, and I honestly relate to Cathy and Audrey most, with a little bit of Tatiana. 

Myrna Minkoff is more like laughing at a side of myself. Ah, what a great book.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

Jane Eyre fom Jane Eyre by Charlotte Brontë, even though she's an Ne user (INFP), while I'm an Se user (ISFP). I relate to her Fi dominance through her strong personal values, kindness, resilience, free-spirit, strength, curiousity, occasional naiveté, and strong preference for introversion. Like Jane Eyre, when I feel my values are threatened I will usually fight for what I believe is right, even if the other choice seems more appealing.


----------



## Dawd (Jul 7, 2013)

My brother says I'm like Takamura (ESTx) from Hajime no Ippo mixed with Haruhi Suzamiya (ENxP), even though I'm a guy. I relate to Alibaba (ENFP) from Magi, Hikigaya Hachiman (INTP) from SNAFU, and Killua (IxxP) from Hunter x Hunter, minus all of the cool background stuff.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Usually the characters I can relate to are ENTPs (like Augustus from "The Fault In Our Stars"), ESTPs (like Korra or Toph from LOK/ATLA) and ENTJs (like Kuvira or Azula, but to a lesser extent).
Sometimes to INTPs and ISTPs as well, but more rarely.
I am an ExTP.
About ennegram, most of the characters I relate seem 7's or 8's to me.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, the characters I identify with are all really similar. 2 of them I'm sure are INFP, one I'm pretty sure is ISFP, and one is probably a xxFP. These are the ones I identify with most:

Eeyore from Winnie the Pooh (INFP)
Huckleberry Finn (ISFP)
Charlie from The Perks of Being a Wallflower (INFP)
Holden Caulfield from The Catcher in the Rye (xxFP)

I have no clue what the enneagram types of these characters are lol


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

I just posted this on another thread but I have a hard time identifying with characters. Either this is because I don't know how I appear externally, and therefore can't identify characters that behave similarly to me or much of what I am is internal not external, so it is nearly impossible to identify with a character without knowing thought processes.

However, a character I recently realized I can relate to is Dan Humphrey from Gossip girl. He constantly over analyzes, is a bit awkward, likes to write, quickly understands the inner workings of other, intelligent and articulate, seeks meaning and patterns, is orderly and likes things done a certain way, etc. Some have said that he is either an INFP, INTJ, or INFJ. Personally, I think he is an INFJ.


----------



## melancauliflower (Feb 18, 2015)

2D from Gorillaz is the only fictional character I've ever related to. I think he might be INFP.

_It's like there's a blank piece of paper where his brain's supposed to be._


----------



## OliversTwisted94 (Jan 22, 2015)

Either Shawn Spencer from _Psych_, or John Alden from _Salem_. 
Two very different characters, I know; but I connect with each one at my highest and lowest points..... I guess you could say I'm only John when the shit hits the fan (and then fan motor burns out, sparks a fire and burns the house down). And I'm Shawn when I'm under medicated  haha


----------



## Tanderson (Aug 6, 2016)

Todd Anderson (Dead Poets' Society), Oscar de Jarjayes (Lady Oscar) (I definitely don't have the same character than her but I admire her a lot)

That's all... Difficult to remember ^^


----------



## Jajiwis (Jul 30, 2016)

Viktor from Yuri on Ice and Jack Vessalius from Pandora Hearts!
I share the same type with both and same enneagram with Viktor.
But.. there are a lot of characters that i feel identified to haha i even made a list with some (yeah.. i need a life)
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1g4M3uaoRqFkMwTjPiFk2ukNoAsay2z2AOUXl-sVUMgE/edit


----------

